# "Flightliner Question"



## BLWNMNY (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi All, My question is... Does anybody know if a 26x 1.125 tire fit on a Flightliner rim? Also... If so.. Would it fit inside the fenders? Or would they have to be removed? I was wondering if anybody's tried this, and knows. Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 21, 2013)

It'll fit on the rims no problem. Fender clearance will be really tight, if the rims aren't perfectly straight, they'll rub. Some 2.125s, like the older Kendas, have a slightly narrower profile, may fit better.


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 31, 2013)

I have and got the results mentioned above. The rim was crooked so it rubbed.

You could try a 26" x 2" if you wanted fatter...

Wayne


----------



## BLWNMNY (Sep 4, 2013)

_Do they make that size in a red tire?_I will have to check.


----------

